# Rexy



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)

Rexy left us today. He has been my best friend for 15 and a half years. Words cannot describe the love for this dog. He touched so many people. In recent weeks he struggled with vestibular disease which affected his balance eating and drinking. Now at peace.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Rexy. Fifteen years is a wonderfully long life for a golden, but never long enough. Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rexy. They do touch our hearts in very special ways. He will live in your heart forever!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am so sorry that you have lost your boy. He had a good, long life and was much loved but that doesn't make it any easier. RIP sweet Rexy


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

I know you feel sad as we do to
but when you smile again thinking of your beautiful boy
his funny ways,his smiles the cheekiness the character they become as they get older
you can share those happy memories here and we can smile and cry with you
thinking of you


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your precious Rexy, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm sure Rexy had a happy & loving life. My sincere condolences. Agnes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rexy. 
What a long good life he had with you, I know he was a very special boy. 

Run free sweet Rexy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rest in peace, sweet Rexy. He had a beautiful and long life with you, I'm sure.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I added him to the Bridge List!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html#post6335601


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss!
May those 15 years of memories bring some peace to your heart.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Rest in peace, Rexy. You were very much loved. Tangles, hope you are staying strong. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rexy was clearly well loved and lived a wonderful life with you. I'm sure he'll be in your heart always.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

It is never easy to lose them. I'm so sorry for your loss of Rexy.


----------



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)

Thankyou for all your kind thoughts. Rexy was smiling and wagging his tail right to the end.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I know it isn't easy to lose a friend like Rexy, but it is good he had such a long and happy life. He has got the kindest eyes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rexy looks like a real sweetheart. My Smooch had eyes like his!


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Rexy.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Rexy. So so sad to lose our best friends. Praying you find some peace in this terribly difficult time. 



Tangles said:


> Rexy left us today. He has been my best friend for 15 and a half years. Words cannot describe the love for this dog. He touched so many people. In recent weeks he struggled with vestibular disease which affected his balance eating and drinking. Now at peace.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Tangles said:


> View attachment 621338
> 
> 
> Thankyou for all your kind thoughts. Rexy was smiling and wagging his tail right to the end.



So sorry for your loss of Rexy - such a beautiful boy, I think he was thanking you for loving him so much that you let him go to run free at the bridge. My heart goes out to you and I hope that your happier memories get you through this sad time

Run free Rexy and sleep softly


----------

